# Mackie CR3 to Sony STR-DN1070



## Cescante (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi,

Very newbie question: I have a pair of new Mackie CR3s (came with a turn table) that I want to use as my surround rears with a Sony STR-DN1070. The back of the receiver look like this:








https://images.crutchfieldonline.co...1950/products/2016/16/158/g158STN1070-B-1.jpg

And the Mackie CR3 have TRS and RCA inputs like these:








https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61VGbZAmnbL._SL1180_.jpg

What's the recommended approach here?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Powered speakers like those Mackies require a line-level audio signal via RCA cables. Unfortunately, your Sony receiver has no RCA line-level outputs, so you’re out of luck on this one. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Cescante (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response!

Selling the Mackies to get a pair of KEF Q100s.


----------

